# 2004 Hoyt G3 recurve limbs



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FX limbs that don't rattle like a window pane near an air force base?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

LOL. You funny man JC... 

By the way, the 2004 recurve risers will be available in all previous target colors as well as the new silver flame, and purple (what I call Pee-Wee purple in honor of Dr. Turner).

Same fade pattern as in previous years.


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

I have been shooting the G3 limbs for just over two weeks. The design dampens the limb very quickly. They are extremly smooth with no stacking at my draw weight and length. 

GT has once again amazed me with a new product.


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

Any chance of the recurve riser/limbs being available in camo and in higher limb weights? Not all recurve hunters want to hunt with wood all the time...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Lumis,

That is a good question. Whenever we have a sales conference the sales guys want to know the answer to that one too. But whenever we have offered one in the past, we did not sell too many of them. I suppose that is because the traditional guys want a really traditional bow like a full-custom Hatfield or perhaps even a Ploen longbow for those cutting-edge trad guys. 

Both of those are probably less expensive than a Hoyt target recurve, and there are lots of other nice traditional bows out there that sell for more or less and perhaps might make better hunting bows for some- for technical reasons, we will not build recurves shorter than 64 inches and over about 60#, depending on limb model. Lots of trad guys prefer something shorter and/or heavier.

However, I know of several people who hunt with an Aerotec, very successfully.

I think that we can accomodate orders for camo risers and limbs without too much trouble or added cost to you. There would be a wait for limbs over 50#, probably a maximum of six weeks.

I would suggest you see your Hoyt dealer and have him contact the factory customer service department for specifics.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

GT, what's the price going to be? 10% more than the FX? The same price? 30% less?


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

GT,

Those limbs look awesome! I have never before seen limbs that looked so friggin cool!!! 

The only problem is the one year wait. Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag, Hoyt never forgets us recurves .

Ryan


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

LOL Good catch RK !

I meant November 200*3* !


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

If we finally get a hoyt dealership (the guy who whined about as getting one went out of business but now claims he wants to sell out of his car ) I will try a pair. Lots of my kids like the Hoyt risers but didn't care for the FX limbs and are shooting WW or the same stuff with PSE on it. I like the FX but lots don't like the vibration.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

By the way, a couple of people have e-mailed me to ask: _Are those really black ??_

Nooo...

They are a heat-reflective silver on the tension side and a dark silver on the face (similar to the color fadeout on the FX limb).

Here is a quick snapshot in the sun.


----------



## tohjin (May 20, 2003)

oh man......this is making me drool...i cant wait any longer~!!!!!


----------



## jacquie (Oct 16, 2003)

gt!

I think someone else was wonder thing as well...how much more do you think the G3 limbs are going to be compared to the FX limbs?? 

J


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

rksonic said:


> *Those limbs look awesome! I have never before seen limbs that looked so friggin cool!!!
> *


You've never seen any Border Evolution XP10 limbs then.


----------



## Vlass (Feb 15, 2003)

I would also like to know what the price is going to be like on them.

Can't wait to find some who has them so i can start playing  


O ya GT,
I have total trust in the products you have produced and can't wait to see what the future brings.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

gt, Is the silver flame finish black and silver and will it be available in a month too?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Jacquie (are you the Jacquie I know from Canada ?),
I really can not say what the price at retail will be for G3 limbs. The reason is that dealers set their own prices and I would be out of line speculating on that. 

Vlass,
You are very kind. Please remember that there is actually a very large and talented team of people behind the products at Hoyt, I am just a small part of the effort. (when it comes to compounds, a reaaaaaaally small part, you would need an electron microscope to see it...)

I believe my friend Rob Rusnov will be shooting G3 limbs in the next few weeks, if you know Rob you will probably see them sooner than later. As you may know, Rob secured a Canadian slot for the next Olympics at the recent CQT. We're building these limbs very painstakingly and it is a time consuming process but I think you will be really pleased by the result.

AKRuss,
Silver flame finish recurve risers are ready to ship and depending on your dealer and when they place their orders, you might possibly see them sooner than a month.

I am impressed with the positive response to that finish, I guess those marketing people are good for something after all...


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

If you cannot quote a price how about a comment on where the G3 lie in the Hoyt limb heirachy? I would imagine either in between FX and Vector or above FX.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GT,

I shoot two pairs of limbs that I believe are Earl Hoyt limbs (black and white tip overlays). Both are 42# and 70", one set are Gold Medalist Carbon Plus and the other PSE carbons. 

I would consider buying a new set of limbs to replace either of these if someone could explain the advantages of the newer limbs being produced today. So far, noone has tried to convince me that I need new limbs.

Here's your chance :0)

Thanks.

John.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know you or your style of shooting. I know nothing about your goals or preferences. I know nothing about your form or setup.

So, if you are happy with the limbs you're using, and satisfied with their performance in the conditions you shoot in, who am I to tell you you need to use something else ? And on what basis would I possibly want to try to convince you to change ?

If you have an opportunity to shoot these limbs I'm sure the decision will be easy enough for you to make for yourself, perhaps along with the advice of a good coach if you have one.

Best regards,

gt (no, I am not a salesman)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GT,

That is a very thoughtful response, as the archer is always the greatest variable. I am an "advanced beginner" who can shoot 1250 FITA rounds in practice and has been shooting bows (although not Olympic Recurve) for my entire life.

However, if there aren't some meaningful and tangible "improvements" in these new limbs over the ones I mentioned, then why produce them? What I want to know is what the designers were going for when they set out to produce these limbs, and whether or not they achieved their goal.

I'm looking for some generalizations here, and no, I probably won't have an opportunity to shoot them first.

I'm sure I'm not the only one asking this question, am I?

John.


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey GT, is there someone specific I'd need to talk to about getting heavier, camo limbs? I've called Hoyt before and was told no and my shop owner said he tried last year and was told no by the factory (or his rep, I forget which). 

Actually, now that I think about it I'd settle for dull black limbs if that's easier  I've heard that you can take bows to a place like a car body shop and have them painted. Is there some special paint to use?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I also had my local dealer call Hoyt and ask if I could get limbs over 50# and if I could get a Matrix riser and limbs in camo. My dealer said they didn't just say no, they said #*)( no. What gives? Is there an internal pro-shop that does the work or what?


----------



## age13hunter (May 26, 2003)

AKRuss >thats not a good sign, but maybe try a green color??


Lumis17> i know near nothing about recurves, but from what i get out of the whole heat reflective paint and such is to reflect the heat, not absorb it!?! since black absorbs heat maybe this is why? wouldn't you figure that a black limb would be affected much more easier by sunlight?!? 

just a guess? maybe someone can tell me if thats why or correct me on this one??


----------



## Byrne-z (Aug 9, 2003)

LimbWalker,
Good question, I have had the same thoughts a number of times myself. I too have Earl Hoyt made carbon limbs that shoot great. My best FITA scores are in the mid to upper 1200 range. I have not tried the FX limbs, but every time I've tried Kinetic limbs I've gone back to the Earl Hoyt produced limbs. 
GT, can you offer some comments in regards to how the FX and G3 limbs compare in terms of stacking, speed, and limb tip stability (referring to how far the tips deviate left to right as they travel forward) to the carbon/wood and carbon/foam limbs Earl produced?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bynre-z,

I'm not trying to start anything, but before I drop $400+ on a new set of limbs, I want to know what I'm paying for. If someone (and I've asked quite a few experienced archers this same question) cannot explain how these new limbs are so much better than Earl's older carbon limbs, I'm not interested.

I haven't been at this long, but so far the only big difference I've seen in equipment is with the new x-factor riser being noticeably superior to any others I've shot. However, no limbs I've tried are demonstrably superior to my Earl Hoyt carbons to this point.

John.


----------



## Byrne-z (Aug 9, 2003)

Limbwalker,
I completely agree with your sentiments. My sincerest aplogies if it sounded like I was in disagreement. I too would like someone to demonstrate or explain why or how the new limbs are superior to those Earl Hoyt made. Especially when we're talking about a $400 plus investment often without the opportunity to "test drive" first.
Shoot straight.
Mike


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

*Price*

I'm looking for a set of quality carbon recurve limbs. Does anyone know what the price of these is going to be?


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

Seeing as they are very similar to the Hoyt Vector limbs going at around $400 now from Lancaster, I would guess these would be at about the same price, maybe a little more because they are the newest thing on the market. I doubt that they will be as much as FXs which remain still the top of the line limb from Hoyt; buest guess, $425.

Ryan


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bynre-z,

Yup, no sweat. I meant no offense to those producing the "latest/greatest" limbs, of course. Maybe they really are worth the investment, I just don't know and noone seems to be willing or able to tell me. Guess I'm looking for objective proof, not subjective opinions. I'm probably asking too much :0)

John.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> * Maybe they really are worth the investment, I just don't know and noone seems to be willing or able to tell me. Guess I'm looking for objective proof, not subjective opinions. I'm probably asking too much :0)
> 
> John. *


Judging from your tone in these posts, I am not sure I can provide you with what YOU would regard as _objective proof_, but I can tell you that:

An off-the-shelf set of medium G3 limbs *set at 40#* produces the exact same speed (measured on an Oehler 57 with proof channel, 5 shots), greater stability (temperature to performance tests), and less vibration (accelerometric measurements) after the shot, with a 365 grain X10 410 30 inch arrow, as the _fastest set of medium limbs ever produced in St. Louis, personally selected as such by Earl Hoyt_ (an unmatched set of medium 42s, Carbon Plus, bottom limb serial number 2857C, top limb serial number 3438C) ... *set at 43#.*

Most experienced recurve shooters would tend to agree that is a good thing, but no one but you can answer whether that is worth anything to you personally.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GT, what "tone"?

I am just an archer on a budget (wife and three kids, y'know) and can't afford to waste any money only to be dissapointed. I don't go clamoring off to the newest product unless someone can demonstrate that I have handicapped myself by using my present equipment.

Your last post was much more in line with what I was asking. Tangible numbers mean more to me than words like "better" "faster" or "smoother". Those are all relative.

I think I am good enough to know the difference between a sales job and the real deal. Right now, the PSE carbons (actually Sky limbs) that I shoot have yet to be surpassed by any significant amount by any other limbs I've tried. No, they are not the fastest limbs out there, but they are smooth as silk and very accurate.

The figures you posted do have me interested now in the G3, but I would like to see a comparison between those limbs, the W&W Synerzy's, W&W Winacts and the Samick Masters limb. Is anyone producing objective tests of these, or is there any baseline testing done to industry standards? I doubt any company would agree to that, though. Tough to sell the "2nd fastest" limbs made )

John.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> I don't go clamoring off to the newest product unless someone can demonstrate that I have handicapped myself by using my present equipment.


In my opinion, if someone tries to do that, you should run the other way. 

As I said in our previous exchange, after you made it clear that you are happy with what you use, 



> ... if you are happy with the limbs you're using, and satisfied with their performance in the conditions you shoot in, who am I to tell you you need to use something else ?


Once again, I am not suggesting you change anything at all. 

As for my perception of your tone, let me quote from your previous comments:



> I'm not trying to start anything, but before I drop $400+ on a new set of limbs, I want to know what I'm paying for. If someone (and I've asked quite a few experienced archers this same question) cannot explain how these new limbs are so much better than Earl's older carbon limbs, I'm not interested.


Some archers can see and will use the advantages of these limbs, and that is who they are best suited for. I am sure that you can get a good sales pitch from one of the salesmen out there


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

gt, am I safe in assuming that you think more highly of the new G3s than the Vectors for smoothness, stability and speed? I am presently shooting a well used set of FX limbs barebow and face walk. The FX limbs are super but a little noisey for this old bowhunter and seem to be just slightly unstable due to my tendency to rotate my wrist at anchor to achieve better back tension. I've been thinking of buying Vectors but the G3 has me thinking. My wife is looking for a good Christmas gift to boot - good woman! Thanks. 

limbwalker, I have a set of PSE Pro Elite limbs and think they're tops. I believe they are re-labled W&W Royal Carbons. I also had the good fortune to purchase a set of new Sky Conquest limbs from Anne Hoyt a year or two ago and they appear to be slightly different than the PSEs. The Sky limbs are as stable as a house with a little less speed than my Pro Elites, despite their reputation. There is variation from one limbset to another which makes it problematic to make comparisons with such small data sets. By the by, the FX limbs are much smoother through the anchor (clicker, if you use one) zone than either the PSEs or the Sky limbs and noticeably faster. The speed difference requires substantial plunger tension adjustment or increasing the arrow spine. They appear to be more noisey and less stable, so there is some trade off. With all that said, I'd much rather be the best archer than the archer with the best limbs. If you like what you have and money is tight, you have a world class setup as is. Besides, when they call us to toe the line for the US Olympic team, we'll probably have some backing, LOL.


----------



## Geek-Qualizer (Nov 27, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> *By the way, the 2004 recurve risers will be....*


Is there any difference between the 03 and 04 Aerotec riser?

I've been waiting 3 weeks for my Aerotec to show up and to be honest I don't know if it will be an 03 or 04. I just told the local dealer to order me an Aerotec riser.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Geek,

There's no design difference between an 03 and 04 Aerotec. Silver Flame is a new color for 04. After a certain serial number, which I don't happen to know off the top of my head, risers will ship with black limb mount dowels instead of silver. It's just a cosmetic thing. I like the black hardware better.


----------



## Geek-Qualizer (Nov 27, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> *Geek,
> 
> There's no design difference between an 03 and 04 Aerotec. ...*


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

gt, would you compare the new G3 limbs to the Vectors as far as smoothness, speed and stability? Thanks!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

"Besides, when they call us to toe the line for the US Olympic team, we'll probably have some backing, LOL."...

AKRuss, good point!

GT, about the G3's you wrote:

"greater speed, stability, and an even greater degree of all-weather performance consistency." Greater than what? Hoyt's other limbs? That doesn't tell me much. I want to see Crest vs. Colgate, Tide vs. Cheer, Coke vs. Pepsi... I want to know why I should spend my money on a pair of G3's instead of Synerzy's, Masters, or Winacts.

You also wrote:

"Some archers can see and will use the advantages of these limbs, and that is who they are best suited for"...

So then what you're saying is that they aren't suited for everyone? 

I'm shooting in the 1270's in practice, so should I be able to see and use the advantages of these limbs? If so, would those be what you already described (speed, stability, vibration) or something else? At what skill level should someone be expected to tell the difference in performance?

John.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Limbwalker,

I am impressed that you seem to have made a 20 point jump in your FITA scores since we last discussed things a month ago. 

That is a good achievement.

There would be several opportunities for you to physically try a set of these limbs during the winter or spring, if you plan on attending major events such as the ATA show, Vegas, Atlantic City, or any USAT outdoor circuit events. 

Given the tenor of your posts, I have the impression that personal experience shooting a set of these limbs would do far more to illuminate your situation than any "Coke vs. Pepsi" argument one might present here.

As I have told you, I am not a salesman.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GT, it sounds like you are as skeptical as I am. I like that )

Yes, I am making steady gains every week it seems. When you are on the low end of the learning curve, it's easy to see improvement. I expect to work twice as hard to find the next 20 points.

This will be my first year to compete nationally, and I look forward to the opportunity to see the different types of equipment and perhaps even try a few. I'm afraid to go to Vegas. I heard they have so much neat stuff there that I may not have a wife to come home to!

George, I'm really not trying to jerk your chain, and I know you're not a salesman, but I'd much rather hear the facts from an engineer than a pitch from a salesman. That's what's great about having you on this message board. 

My brother is an engineer for BMW. If I want to know something about a BMW automobile, I'll ask him, not the person in the showroom :0)

John.


----------



## Walter.at (Dec 13, 2002)

GT, the old carbon plus limbs are faster than the FX ?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Walter.at said:


> *GT, the old carbon plus limbs are faster than the FX ? *


No, not even close. I have seen up to a 15 FPS increase with FX limbs at the same poundage as original Carbon Plus limbs.


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I just called Lancaster Archery and was told that they haven't even been shipped any G3s yet. Is that really the case? I'm looking for somewhere to get ahold of a set. What's the best way to do that at this time?

Thanks...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

We became a Hoyt dealer a couple months ago. I ordered a matrix and some G3 limbs to try as an indoor bow (I won't change from SKY outdoors but I wanted some options from my aurora because the riser is so stiff and Don Rabska told me the matrix is much softer-and Don knows bows better than just about anyone) The shop got two of the short matrix risers we had ordered and I got the G3 limbs today (they are gorgeous!!!) -when the riser comes in I will post my unbiased opinion of them


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

*please help*

It's almost time to order new limbs. I am looking at either the fx or g3's i have read advantages and disadvantages but i want some info on speed. I am shooting a samick master riser (and loving it) and i want to order 42# marked limbs at 68 inch with ACE or X10 arrows. Which would be faster? Which would you guys recomend. 

Whats your oppinion GT?

thanks all
Jordan


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FX and G3 have the same price (at least in the USA ) so on that count they are even. TWO TOP guys have told me that the FX are slightly faster but the G3 are more stable. BOth these guys are well known shooters and both were using vectors last I checked personally but Joe McGlyn has now stated he went to the G3. Don Rabska advised in favor of the vectors a while back, now he says the G3 is the top choice for him. I have never got any bad advice from Don and I find Joe to be extremely honest and knowledgeable. 

I like the FX limbs I used to shoot (Gave them to a JOAD kid). You really can't go wrong with either set of limbs at the weights you are talking about and perhaps if you could test shoot some it would be best. at your weight, you will have plenty of speed for field or fita. YOu will get a bit more speed at your correct spine with ACE arrows since they are lighter. That's why most of the recurve field guys shoot the ace


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*fx limbs or new W&W limbs*

I dont know G3 yet so no opinion.
About FX I like them.
Now I use W&W Synerzy limbs and very satisfied.

In February W&W will launch a new kind of limbs better than Synerzy 2003, so I will give them a try too.

regards
Frank


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I finally found a set of 70" G3s to order. I am excited for them to get here.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm still waiting for my G3s to arrive ... grumble, grumble ...


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *By the way, a couple of people have e-mailed me to ask: Are those really black ??
> 
> Nooo...
> 
> ...



wish they were black, they look sooo much better


----------



## tohjin (May 20, 2003)

I saw the G3 in action today......

slightly thicker than the FX cos of the addition green foam core....
I thought the W&W limbs were slim, but the G3 is slimmer!

speed is good....but the archer has yet to tune his bow.....
so i cant comment much on the limb's performance.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I shot some G3's today. they were nice looking limbs, and seemed fast enough. Didn't seem as smooth as my Sky's, but they were 68's, and my Sky's are 70's so it's hard to tell. 

They were on an X-factor riser, so it is also hard to comment on vibration or sound. That riser seems to make every set of limbs smooth and quiet. 

I was fairly impressed with them, but without an even match to what I'm shooting now, it will be difficult to evaluate them.

John.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I received my G3s last night and shot them a bit at short range (in my garage as it was dark outside, LOL) and again tonight at an indoor range. I have them on a PSE Intrepid riser with an old string. They seem to be very smooth and stable with good speed. At first blush, they seem to shoot as well as any limb I have except maybe my FX limbs. I've neither chronographed the G3s and FXs but the FX, which are labled 2# lighter, feel more than 2# lighter at anchor and seem to have similar speed. The G3s feel substantially more stable. Just a few initial reactions and no real measurements. The G3s sure are pretty. I am planning on putting them on a Best Zenit barebow riser but the riser was damaged in shipping.


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Just got them today. Damn. It's dark out already. Will shoot tomorrow. They draw real smooth though. Little too many damn stickers on them though.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

schmoboy said:


> *Just got them today. Damn. It's dark out already. Will shoot tomorrow. They draw real smooth though. Little too many damn stickers on them though.  *


Shoot in your house. I will be saving for the new W&W XQ-1 Synerzy limbs.


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I was damn tempted Merlin.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*W&W XQ-1 too*

I will buy some W&W XQ-1 limbs too in next days.
I have heard many good things about them, I think maybe better than Hoyt G3.

I will give them a try,
Francisco.


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Shot my new G3s this morning as soon as the sun came up.  

These are some of the smoothest, quietest limbs I've ever shot. I like these alot better than my old FXs.

Haven't chronographed them yet, but as they always say for us target recurvers "Speed doesn't make the shooter." Or was that "Size"?  Seriously, if these chrono out even remotely close to my FX, then I'm extremely happy.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm about to shoot my G3s again during lunch. I didn't get any literature with the limbs concerning recommended brace height and can't find any on the Hoyt website. Anyone know what the Hoyt recommendations are? I found my FX limbs to shoot best at a fairly low brace height, think I'm down to 8" or so, where they quiet up and still shoot quite well. I have to agree with schmoboy, I really like the G3s so far.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

G3s are relatively insensitive to brace height- a medium G3 will shoot well over a larger range than FX limbs, and will be quieter over a larger range than Vectors. 

You do not need to shoot the G3 with a lower (FX type) brace height, but you can do so if you need to for tuning purposes.

Anything between 8.75 and 9 is a good starting point for a medium G3 limb. Increase or decrease range by 1/2 inch in the case of long or short, respectively.


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info GT. You've got a definate winner here I think. See ya in Vegas?


----------



## Walter.at (Dec 13, 2002)

Some people find there are too many stickers on the G3 limbs.
GT, do you think there will be a change of the finish in the near future?


----------



## schmoboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes I agree. Too many stickers. Hey! wait a minute, maybe that's why they are so smooth. GT you sneaky bugger.


----------



## Geek-Qualizer (Nov 27, 2003)

Just want to say that I don't like the stickers on the G3s either. They are too big and gaudy.

Sorry, but those stickers will probably be the reason why I won't own a pair.


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

Geek-Qualizer said:


> *Just want to say that I don't like the stickers on the G3s either. They are too big and gaudy.
> 
> Sorry, but those stickers will probably be the reason why I won't own a pair. *




maybe the stickers are some sort of super secret hoyt vibration dampening decals  

Of course they could just be for marketing purposes Nah why would they do that?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

GT, can you answer this question:

I would like to know on the FX limbs from Hoyt where is the clicker zone (draw lenght where we can notice the slow curve) for the 66", 68" and 70" limbs?

Thank you very much


----------



## Geek-Qualizer (Nov 27, 2003)

farms100 said:


> *Of course they could just be for marketing purposes Nah why would they do that? *


Whats next? LEDs powered by electricity generated from limb movement?
You know... If that whole cloning thing pans out the limbs of the future will come with there very own salesman.

I actually got to see the G3s in person yesterday and the stickers are worse than I imagined. Its not the same in that little picture on their website. However tonight I will be allowed to shoot a few arrows through them. I'll take my camera with me and post some pictures for those interested.


----------



## toplimb (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi

What I want to know is when can I get these limbs in the UK and aprox what is the RRP?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

toplimb,

Have you checked with Alternative Sporting Services? Their web site said they now have the G3 limbs, and gave a price for them. I hope they would not advertise a price without actually having the limbs.

John.


----------



## toplimb (Jan 11, 2004)

limbwalker

I had a look att the site you recomended. The G£s are to special order at a cost of £358 (GBP) incl tax. I guess he dosn't have any in yet


----------



## Geek-Qualizer (Nov 27, 2003)

Picture as promised. What you don't see in the picture is that the white lettering actually has a light lime green tinit to it.


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

I still have to say I love the look of those limbs; I may be in the minority here, but I am sticking to my guns. They look absolutely sweet and are pretty funky but cool. Is that new font type and block style going to be the new standard Hoyt Logo or are we just going to see a lot more of it, gt?

I nearly freaked when I saw 2! pairs of the limbs on bows at the CalStateIndoor. Absolutely marvelous look, kudos to the Hoyt Design team; I may get some in a few months.

Ryan


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

The graphics posted originally by GT are more visually appealling than the produciton models picture above. They do not seem to fit the whole marketing look that Hoyt is trying to put out this year.

And why don't they say HOYT USA? Perhaps to appeal to the over-seas market?


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

*g3 limb*

shot them yesterday indoor 295 half, smooth at the click. was very impressed, george nice job. barry


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

they do not seem to fit the whole marketing 
____________________________-

heck Matt, even Saddam's archery team needs good limbs 

I actually like the look of the G3's and I like the shot feel with them. I still think I like the Aurora riser slightly better due to the grip-since we sell Martin and Hoyt recurves maybe I ought to shoot a Hoytin?


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I guess that sounds better than shooting a Moyt!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

>--gt--> said:


> The result is speed approaching (and in some cases exceeding) that of the FX, and a smooth low-stack feel through the clicker comparable with the FX, but with a high degree of post-shot damping.


Just wondering, but in what conditions does the speed of the G3 equal or exceed the speed of the FX limbs?

Thanks in advance,
Leighton


----------



## Defiant (Sep 24, 2003)

GT

I was going to buy the new G3 Limbs for my wifes recurve as a Christmas present. However having witnessed this Sunday a G3 delaminating then told by another Archer this is not the first one he has seen delaminate. Is there a problem with the G3 limb design or is this a particular batch and no doubt there will be a recall by Hoyt. Please let me know as I wouldn't like my wife to be injured if this happened at full draw, as it did on Sunday, with limbs he had only had for two weeks.


----------

